# Bulldod Remote Start+keyless entry 02 blazer



## chevygrl2009 (Dec 28, 2009)

My husband is trying to hook up a bulldog RS1200 remote start/key less entry in our 2002 blazer. He has everything working but for some reason when we start it by remote it will start shut off start shut off. Any idea what could be causing the problem? He has one accessory wire hooked up to it and we are not sure if maybe there are more accessory wires that are not hooked up that could be causing the problem.


----------



## chevygrl2009 (Dec 28, 2009)

P.S We just found a white accessory wire and we have a orange accessory wire hooked up.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

You need to hook up the tach learn then program it in too.


----------

